# How she got her name



## Keryddwen (Dec 26, 2012)

I am an elementary music teacher, and last year on the Thursday before Thanksgiving break, I heard a very loud, high-pitched "mew!" coming form (seemingly) outside my room (there is a window and an outside door in my room). I looked out the window, didn't see or hear anything... went back to what I was doing. I heard it again, still quite loud, listened by the door, but didn't hear it again. I was a little puzzled, but unwilling to let a cat into the my room/the building, so I said a little prayer for the kitten and went back to what I was doing. 

A little later that morning, half way through my 1st graders' lesson, all of a sudden, every last little 1st grader turned their heads, pointed, gasped, and yelled "A KITTEN!!!!" as the kitten ran from behind the cabinet right behind where I was standing to behind the storage cabinets in my room. 

Well, to make a long story short, our plant operators set up a live trap over night, caught her in it (although she did manage to get OUT, so they had to re-catch her- it looked like World War 3 in my room the next morning!), and I ended up taking her home. I took her to the vet, and she was amazingly healthy. The vet guessed she was about 9 weeks old, and weighed all of about 2 pounds. 

Needless to say, she was a feral little thing and scared out of her mind. It took her about 6 months to really settle down and get used to us and the dog (who she now just looooooves). 

I tried to think of a cute name for her, and nearly called her FCAT (which is also the name of the state-wide standardized test that 3rd-12th grade students take each year), but decided I wanted a more musical name since I'm a music teacher. Finally decided on Treble..... although as I've mentioned before, she is simply called Kitten nowadays. 

How did you get your cat and/or name your cat?

~Erin:kittyball


----------



## kjeter15 (Dec 26, 2012)

With my late beloved Pacey I was looking online at boy names and came across Pace. I was reminded of the Dawson Creek character Pacey. He had wondered off exploring so I called out to him. "How do you like the name Pacey?" He came running to me. Clearly that was his name.
With my new girl I tried to do the same thing but no name popped out to me like Pacey had. Finally on the third or forth day I posted a couple of pictures of her on Face Book and asked for suggestions. Almost at the same time four people chimed in with the name Sasha. I fell in love with the name as soon as I saw it.


----------



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

aw that's cute. c: do you have any photos?

I found my kitten under the hood of my moms friends car. he'd been there a few days going in and out of the city. I instantly fell in love with the scared little kitten. He was probably only about 9 weeks as well, maybe even less.

He got the name Beans because when we first got him, he had terrible gas. hahah


----------



## Keryddwen (Dec 26, 2012)

pllamah said:


> aw that's cute. c: do you have any photos?
> 
> I found my kitten under the hood of my moms friends car. he'd been there a few days going in and out of the city. I instantly fell in love with the scared little kitten. He was probably only about 9 weeks as well, maybe even less.
> 
> He got the name Beans because when we first got him, he had terrible gas. hahah


LOL!!! That reminds me of the children's book "Walter the Farting Dog"... have you ever read it? It's a cute book. He becomes a hero at the end of the story- my boys love it!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Treble is very cute. I like Apple (for the teacher) too! 
I try to keep the original names of the old cats I adopt. When that won't work (usually because the name is too long or just plain dumb), I like people names. When we decide to rename I look for a name that is quick, one or two syllables and usually the first one that pops in to my mind. We have: Missy (formerly Rhiannon), Zipper (original), Maddie (Madison), Jack (formally Gigantor), Winnie (formerly Winston - for a girl!) and our foster kitty we call Nanna - mostly because I can't stomach Godiva.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Moosey's name is Mitzi. When I saw her for the first time I knew I would call her Mitzi Moo (because she's a tuxedo and a cow  ). After a few days I called her Mitzi Moos, then mitzi Moose then it was Moosey. I am the worst (or best) at giving things nicknames. I am always renaming animals. (My roommates old cat's name was Patchki (means donut in Polish) and I ended up nicknaming him Chubs Maroon. That is just how my brain works.

Ziggy's original name was Grainger (Hermione Grainger, three kits came in at the same time to she shelter so they named the black one Potter, the red one Weasley and the gray one Grainger, let me tell you I would have adpoted all three and kept their names if I could habve  ) but my roommate didn't like her name so he renamed her Ziggy Stardust.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

My first cat was named Mr. Magoo. I got him from a shelter where they had named him Ken. Ken just did not work for me so went about thinking about games. As a single girl looking for her prince charming and being a bit Jane Austen fan I settled on Mr Darcy. Well Mr Darcy came home and then name did not suit. So he was nameless for a couple of days and I just found myself calling him Mr Magoo and is stuck. When Magoo sadly passed away (all too soon) I adopted two lil female kitties. Again I was at a loss what to call them. Even posted on here looking for suggestions. I decided to go with cartoon themed names to follow on from Mr Magoo but also wanted names that worked together. I settled on Lola Bunny (Buggs Bunny's girlfriend) and TigerLily (from peter pan). Lola and Lily for short.


----------

